# ok everybody check in



## theneuhauser (Jun 15, 2002)

because there is so much variety in the CMA world, lets find out what's represented on the board here. im pretty sure we havent done this before, now that we are up to 666(geez) members and counting, let's have everyone check in.
what CMA do you study or have studied?

i think it would be good to know a little bit more about everyone, and this would be a great way to start.
and if your style is a little bit exotic, throw a brief description up with your post to help me relate.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2002)

See also this thread:
Martial Arts Experience

I studied Tai Chi for a year (instructor moved) and Mo Duk Pai Kung Fu for a year (I moved) but no longer practice a CMA.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 16, 2002)

Yiliquan / Yi Li Chuan since 1985...  It is Baixingquan (Shaolin derivative system) as a beginning foundational base, then Xingyi (Shanxi style), Taiji (Yang) and Bagua (Zhang Zhao Dong's lineage) are studied.  Shake, mix well, and out comes Yili.  

More can be read about it here:  http://www.cyberkwoon.com/html/article.php?sid=184 and here: http://www.cyberkwoon.com/html/article.php?sid=195


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 16, 2002)

Yiliquan / Yi Li Chuan since 1985...  It is Baixingquan (Shaolin derivative system) as a beginning foundational base, then Xingyi (Shanxi style), Taiji (Yang) and Bagua (Zhang Zhao Dong's lineage) are studied.  Shake, mix well, and out comes Yili.  

More can be read about it here:  http://www.cyberkwoon.com/html/article.php?sid=184 and here: http://www.cyberkwoon.com/html/article.php?sid=195


----------



## fist of fury (Jun 17, 2002)

I study Wing Chun


----------



## Dronak (Jun 17, 2002)

I started taking classes with a martial arts club at my university in fall 2001.  We're doing primarily northern Shaolin long fist style kung fu.  I'm sure I've talked about it in some other threads if you want to know a bit more about it.  Try the A Newbie's Intro thread I started back then.  About 2-3 years ago I started trying to learn some tai chi on my own from books, videos, and TV shows, the simplified 24 posture form mainly, but I did a little on the 48 posture combined form.  I probably didn't learn it exceptionally well without a teacher.  Fortunately, our kung fu teacher is also teaching Yang style tai chi, a long form, to some of the people in the class.  I'm in that group, so as of spring 2002, I've started getting real training in Yang style tai chi.  That's all I've done so far.  Martial arts in general are interesting to me, but I've never really studied any until recently.


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 17, 2002)

Kung Fu and Wushu, but, I'm interested in Wing Chun. I'm also studying and reading about Wuxia Pian.:asian:


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 21, 2002)

hu ren,

pardon my ignorance but what is wuxia pian?


----------



## Chiduce (Jun 23, 2002)

I study kung fu ( five animal fists), shorin-ryu karate, combat judo, military clandestine combatives, qi gong (iron fist), cheng hsin tou shou, kenpo and several other systems. I teach, clandestine black dragon kenpo karatejutsu and butokutsuru ryu kenpojutsu ( white crane kenpo)! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## LanceWildcat1 (Jun 29, 2002)

I study mainly southern Shaolin.  I have a background in Jujitsu and boxing.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 5, 2002)

what are some of the differences between southern and northern shaolin?


----------



## Dronak (Jul 5, 2002)

A quote from _The Art of Shaolin Kung Fu_ (The Secrets of Kung Fu for Self-Defence, Health, and Enlightenment) by Wong Kiew Kit:  "Southern Shaolin Kung Fu is characterized by solid stances, powerful arms and elaborate hand techniques, in contrast with the elegant jumping, extensive movements and wide range of kicking attacks of the Northern Shaolin version."  _Taijiquan, Classical Yang Style_ by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming contains a short section on northern and southern styles in its general introduction.  He gives some reasoning as to why differences developed in the section, but there's too much to quote the whole thing, so I'll just quote the conclusions here (which are still a bit).

1.  Northern Chinese are generally taller, and therefore prefer long or middle range fighting, while southern Chinese are shorter, so middle and short range fighting are emphasized.
2.  Northern styles emphasize more kicking techniques for long range fighting, while southern stylists specialize in more hand techniques and a limited number of low kicks.  This is why it is commonly said:  "southern fist and northern leg" in Chinese martial arts society.
3.  Southern stylists focus on training a firm root, while northern stylists like to move and jump around.  Moreover, northern martial stylists have more expertise in horse riding, and martial techniques from horse back, while southern martial styles specialize more in fighting on boats and on the ground.  [historic difference in transportation methods]
4.  Because southern styles generally emphasize more hand techniques, grabbing techniques such as Qin Na have developed more.

So there's a little bit on the difference.  The one major one I had heard was the emphasis of kicks in northern styles and hand techniques in sourthern styles.  Someone with more knowledge can probably provide more and/or better information than this though.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 5, 2002)

good call; also, in addition to boats, rice patties in the country and crowded streets in the city would make close combat more practical while the frozen ground and wide open spaces of the north lends itself to more kicks and distance fighting. (we all know how hard it is to kick when you are knee deep in some rice patty?)

that was all just speculative B.S. by me


----------



## Dronak (Jul 5, 2002)

Actually, that's mentioned in the section before the concluding points.  The northern terrain is more open, "large fields, highlands, and desert" while the southern terrain has more "plains, mountains, and rivers".  And it says the population density is higher in the south.  It also says that northern Chinese tend to be taller than southern Chinese, probably from dietary differences, and that may have helped contribute to the different prefered fighting ranges, too.


----------



## ECYili (Jul 6, 2002)

i study the art of fighting with out fighting  

  I studied Tang Soo Do under Kwon Ho Chan for  1 1/2 years and now I practice Yi Li Chuan for the past 7 years.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 6, 2002)

> i study the art of fighting with out fighting


ecyili-
pardon my ignorance, is that just a joke you were making, or is the phrase a common monacre for yiliquan?


----------



## ECYili (Jul 6, 2002)

Naaaaaa, that was just a joke.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 7, 2002)

:cheers:


----------



## skeet (Jul 9, 2002)

Hung Gar for about 3 years (still training)
Choy Lee Fut for a few months now
South Mantis
Wing Chun
Ng Family 5 Animals stuff


----------



## Wormtail (Jul 19, 2002)

```
Newbie on this site. I've been reading through this website all day yesterday and today (while at work), this is great stuff on here guys. Glad to be a part of it. 

I did some Tae-kwon-do way looong ago (never graded), took time off the MA world. Now I'm back and happy to be a part of a way of life: YiliQuan Kung Fu. It works for me and have been practicing for the 1.5 years under Sifu Hachey.
```


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2002)

YiliQuan is your first kung fu experience then?

We have one or two other practitioners of it on the board.

Don't forget to close your tags: [ size=1]text[ /size] (without the extra spaces).


----------



## chufeng (Jul 21, 2002)

Yi Li Quan


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 21, 2002)

*Yilishifu* is the Headmaster of our system and founder of Yili (who losted it, I don't know, but he founded it! :roflmao: )

*Chufeng* is the second most senior student in the Yiliquan Association, and supervises the training of Yili students in the Pacific Northwest (in and around Puyallup, Tacoma, SeaTac, Seattle and Fort Lewis/McChord AFB).

*ECYili* is one of our senior students from Omaha, who will be moving to PA soon and opening a club there (we hope!  ).

*YiLiJingLei* is a newly promoted Yili senior under Chufeng in Seattle.

*Wormtail* is the annoying guy at the airport that I spoke about in another thread, and who was later commented on by Chufeng as having the right spirit and attitude for a beginning student.  He has been with the Northwest Yiliquan Association school for over a year and a half now, just took one of his first examinations, and is showing great promise with his training.  A good guy I am glad to call friend...

And then there is lil' ol' me, the Fatboy of Yili, currently of Japan, en route to Fort Lewis, WA (and looking forward to the move!)

Gambarimasu!

:samurai: :tank: :samurai:


----------



## Richard S. (Jul 21, 2002)

Yip Man Wing Chun for several yrs. , Wudang Mtn. 108 Taiji for almost a year, ive decided to stop actively attending the W.C. kwoon due to time conflicts and concentrate on my Taiji........respects


----------



## arnisador (Jul 21, 2002)

Yiliquan is well represented here!


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 21, 2002)

Kinda, though I am trying to get more of our folks involved in the internet community...

Great place to meet folks, exchange ideas, and grow in knowledge in general...

I may not like some of the things people do, and I may not like some of what some folks have to say, but I grow by hearing about all of it...

Gambarimasu.

:samurai: :tank: :samurai:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 21, 2002)

As always, if there is sufficient interest, we can create another forum.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 21, 2002)

That would be highly cool!  I am hoping that, upon my return to the US, I will be able to get several articles penned and published to the major rags... *ahem* publications, and there is rumor of a book on Yili in the works...

I will keep in touch with you on this one!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 21, 2002)

If you can't go the traditional route, remember that e-books on CD-ROM are relatively inexpensive to produce.


----------



## chufeng (Jul 23, 2002)

Correction:

I am NOT the second most senior in the system.

Bobbo was promoted before either Jim Burgess or myself.
Jim Burgess is my senior and always will be.

That makes me fourth, at best...

My guess is that the warehouse gang are probably better tecnically...

My strong point is more in the esoteric realm.

...and Fatboy, by indicating my status in the system is really just pointing out that I'm a fat, gray-haired, old fart...:biggrin:

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 23, 2002)

Okay, okay...

Second most long lived, been-in-the-system-since-dirt-was-invented person then...


----------



## Wormtail (Jul 23, 2002)

Sir.. with all due respect, :asian: you move pretty fast and precise for a fat, old gray man!!! 
And you're not 100 percent yet... 

(this observation is based on last Saturday's training)


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 24, 2002)

Speed is relative - timing is everything.

That "old man" has timing that borders on precognition...

Not to mention being a sneaky bastard to boot...


----------



## chufeng (Jul 24, 2002)

Item #1)

Both my mother and my father were married to each other.

Item #2) 

Precognition????  

I live in Washington; if you telegraph your technique, from Cleveland, I simply won't be there when it "lands."

Item #3)

Sneaky????

Well, OK, maybe a little, but that's to compensate for my age

Item #4)

If you are FORTUNATE enough to walk into one of my "special" techniques...you should rejoice..."What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger!!!"

Item #5)

I would never do to you what I haven't done to myself, or been foolish enough to let one of my seniors do to me... so there.

Item #6)

In the old days, no one would question the method of instruction...you young guys got it easy....


:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 24, 2002)

I think the whole point was that one of your "special" techniques may well fell a full grown bull elephant in rut coming at you at a dead run after having mistaken you for a receptive female.

I seem to remember an encounter with a simple reverse punch once upon a time... 

I can't wait to get back up to Washington to train with you guys...  Of course, I am planning on staying out of the way of the "special" techniques as much as possible...  Internal bleeding never was my favorite activity.

:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Jul 24, 2002)

Well, I can certainly understand your reference to bull elephants mistaking me for a female in heat...but the stuff I leak behind me is a result of age and NOT a desire to procreate !!!

My ability to fell a bull elephant is GROSSLY overstated (I wouldn't even try it on a BillyGoat)...

Go back to your post in the General area...

Let's keep it real...the few "amazing" things I can do (which are few) are not magic, nor trickery...but the result of HARD training.

I actually paid attention when Nishiyama Sensei made Smaby Sensei look foolish at the seminar in Cedar rapids, Iowa in 1984...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## WTJune (Aug 2, 2002)

Just started Wing Tsun 1/2 Year ago....

Greetings

WTJune


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2002)

Which lineage is this?


----------



## WTJune (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Which lineage is this? *



Hi arnisador,

its the Leung Ting linage -  which i study in salzburg/austria

Greetings


June


----------



## YiLiJingLei (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi, all, 
   Started with (about) a couple years of Judo, then started studying Yiliquan in 1986, though my ongoing training in the sysem's been pretty sporadic, at best. Also did a couple years of Aikido in the interim, and most recently have been studying Cheng Ting Hua's Bagua Zhang for the last couple years. 
   I moderate a Yiliquan forum in the Yahoo.com Groups section, which includes some fairly extensive reference material about the system & it's background, for interested parties.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 11, 2002)

We're surrounded by Yiliquan folks! Welcome aboard!

My JKD school has a MSN forum for just the school. The software isn't as nice as the software for this site but of course you don't need to run your own serevr etc.


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm really new here, but I study 7 Star Paraying Mantis Kung Fu. I have studied JKD and Dragon Kung Fu when I was younger.

7sm


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm new, and this may be a really stupid question, but why does it say, "White Belt" next to my post under my username? I couldn't find the option to change that. Not a big deal, just curious.

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2002)

You go "up" in belts as you post more; see the FAQ forum. You _can_ change it in your "user cp" (see the button at the top right of the page).


----------

